# threading services on OEMs (PIPES manufacturer)



## jiwon

Hola a todos!

alguien me podra ayudar con esta frase por favor?? 

Considering ThisPipeManufacturer’s performance on the supply of tubular accessories (such as, pup joints, loose couplings, x-overs, nipples and plugs) and threading services on OEMs and tubular accessories, please express your opinion

no puedo ni hacer el primer intento porque no tengo ni la menor idea de que se trata threading services... se refiere a servicios de enrosque en OEMs y accesorios tubulares??? 
ese OEMs en este contexto es "Fabricantes de Equipos Originales"??? 

no tiene sentido...

HEEEELPPPP

gracias!!


----------



## rodelu2

Diría "...servicio de roscado para fabricantes de equipo original y piezas (o accesorios) de cañería,...esta gente son especialistas en hacer roscas.


----------



## k-in-sc

But why would it say *on *OEMs (parts) and not *for* OEMs (manufacturers)?


----------



## rodelu2

Algun personas no hablamos Inglish como primera idioma. Now, seriously, I've always seen "OEM" as "manufacturer", never meaning the parts themselves.


----------



## k-in-sc

rodelu2 said:


> Algun personas no hablamos Inglish como primera idioma.


OK, very funny, ingeniero! Maybe whoever wrote the original didn't either. What I was wondering is if OEM parts would ever be threaded aftermarket. But maybe that's attaching too much importance to one little preposition, as you point out in your inimitable way.


----------



## Serserz

In some markets, when you manufacture products which are commercialized with the name of other companies (with their brand name, package, ...), these products are called "OEM".
Spanish translation will be "personalizados".


----------



## k-in-sc

Welcome to the forum!
I've never heard "OEM" used to mean "personalizados," only made by/authorized by the original manufacturer -- car and phone parts especially.


----------



## Serserz

Thanks!

When the owner of the product is the manufacturer and the commercialized company only is buying the product and putting its name on it, this product is an OEM for the manufacturer.


----------



## rodelu2

Serserz said:


> Thanks!
> 
> When the owner of the product is the manufacturer and the commercialized company only is buying the product and putting its name on it, this product is an OEM for the manufacturer.


In which case "OEM" means....?


----------



## Serserz

significa "producto personalizado".
En realidad es un mal uso de las siglas OEM "original equipment manufacturer"pero que está muy extendido, y hacer una traducción literal es imposible.
En mi opinión, tu traducción como "...servicio de roscado para fabricantes de equipo original" es correcta.


----------



## jiwon

Muchas gracias a todos!!
entonces en este caso quedaria: 

"servicio de roscado para fabricantes de equipo original y piezas (o accesorios) de cañería"

awesome!
thanks a lot!


----------



## extremaydura

Serserz said:


> significa "producto personalizado".
> En realidad es un mal uso de las siglas OEM "original equipment manufacturer"pero que está muy extendido, y hacer una traducción literal es imposible.
> En mi opinión, tu traducción como "...servicio de roscado para fabricantes de equipo original" es correcta.




Correcto, pero OEM significa exactamente lo opuesto a "personalizado".


----------

